# Trading HGVC into Maui.



## danb (Jul 7, 2011)

I thought that as HGVC members we could at one time trade into Maui.  Using the RCI section on the HGVC web site I now don't see any places in Maui offered at all. I still have my original book from 2001 and it has Maui trades. 
Has anyone had any luck by calling direct to HGVclub?


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jul 7, 2011)

*HGVC booking Maui*

I booked Maui through HGVC for President's Week 2009.  The Maui Lea at Maui Hill in Kihei was the Resort that I stayed at.   Maui is a tough search but not as tough as Key West.   I started the search in 2007 and didn't want to go until the winter of 2009.  Since it was a 1 BR it only took 3400 points.  

Good Luck


----------



## travelguy (Jul 7, 2011)

I also exchanged into Maui Lea at Maui Hill in Kihei through HGVC/RCI.  It was a pretty easy exchange and I added a second week at the resort with my regular RCI account.  This resort is not HGVC quality but it's acceptable for us as we prefer the south end of Maui and drive to a different beach every day.

Call the HGVC/RCI reps and they can start an ongoing search for you without attaching any HGVC points until the exchange is made.  You will have to pay the exchange fee upfront but it is refunded if you end the ongoing search without an exchange.  I always have a few ongoing searches going with HGVC/RCI.

As explained many times in this TUG HGVC forum, you can trade through HGVC/RCI for less HGVC points during many times of the year.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 7, 2011)

My preferred resorts are Maui Lea and Maui Sunset for RCI exchanges.  Maui Sunset is a rare sighting.  That's disappointing, as those two bedrooms would be my ideal, close to the water.  

II has LOTS more Maui than RCI.  It's one of the many differences between II and RCI.  II doesn't give much value to Maui, while RCI values it highly.  

I would take Kahana Falls in RCI, if it was the only thing offered.  My ongoing search with RCI has netted me zero Maui for March.


----------



## TomH (Jul 7, 2011)

*Trading HGVC to Maui*



danb said:


> I thought that as HGVC members we could at one time trade into Maui.  Using the RCI section on the HGVC web site I now don't see any places in Maui offered at all. I still have my original book from 2001 and it has Maui trades.
> Has anyone had any luck by calling direct to HGVclub?



I am a Westin Kaanapali owner and would love to trade into the HGVC Big Island resorts as II is so weak there.  DanB, I sent you a message.

Tom


----------



## Kd311 (Jul 15, 2011)

*I used my points to trade into Hyatt Regency*

I did an RCI exchange last year using my HGVC points for one week at the Hyatt Regency Maui. Yes it was a hotel room, but it was Maui.  We also have had trouble trading into a RCI property on Maui due to low availability.  I think the resort has since undergone a renovation.  I'm not sure we would do it again, just because we have become spoiled staying at TS properties.  We did the best we could to use the fridge for meals or snacks (prices at resort were high), and not bump the minibar to avoid getting charged for something! LOL. 

After a week at Hyatt Regency, we rented a TS rental through vrbo.com in Kihei for 3 nights.  We were much more comfortable there.  We have also rented at Grand Champions in Wailea through vrbo.com.  Both were very positive experiences.

When comparing the nightly rental to the HGVC open season price, we found that the rental price through VRBO was about the same (if you want to think of it that way).


----------

